# EBT from India



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Interesting, pline offers a limited run of steel boxcars. Simple, but perhaps acceptable? 
http://pline.co.in/index_files/ebtsteelboxcarset.htm Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

I tried to get a set of these but a year and half on, I keep getting: We are working on them.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Lorna, I see. Perhaps they forgot to apply the scale ruler and you will be getting 1:1 size? That might explain such an unusual delay... More seriously, I hear on another forum that they are hopeless - accept orders - deliver nothing. Not a sustainable business approach. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

zubi said:


> Interesting, pline offers a limited run of steel boxcars. Simple, but perhaps acceptable?
> http://pline.co.in/index_files/ebtsteelboxcarset.htm Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


Zubi - in a word *NO!

*I commissioned the boxcars from pline as an experiment, figuring they couldn't do too much harm and they quoted a good price. I sent them copious plans, pictures and the Quickbooks photo book of details, (which they still haven't returned.) I sent them couplers and trucks. The plan was to make 6 for me and 6 they would sell themselves.

I cancelled the project immediately after I got the pilot model. (Which cost an arm and a leg to ship, btw, another minor issue.)

The pilot model was badly proportioned and not at all to scale (too long, too tall and too narrow.) I'd been told they had 1mm and 2mm copper rivets, but they used the 2mm ones. The doors are too narrow and the h/w too bulky. There is no underframe detail and no end beam brake or cut lever details. Worse than that - _*the whole model is a mirror image*_ !! The ladders and brakewheels are on the wrong side. 










Shame really. It isn't that difficult to make if you have a small machine shop and are used to metal-working. They did promise to correct the mistakes, but I said "only if you send me another pilot model at your expense".

However, I kept the pilot as I paid for it, and I do run it - few people can tell it's wrong, and as long as I keep it away from a proper model I am content.


----------

